# Scale rot?



## Lutchmom (Aug 27, 2019)

So a couple weeks ago a noticed our 1 year old tegu had some dry skin on his legs. I thought it was stuck shed, so I've been putting him in the bath with coconut oil. It doesn't seem to be getting better. Could it be scale rot? I was going to go out today and get some betadine.
Also, his eye lids appear swollen. I have read that this can be caused by his light. I'm using a 125W solar glow (recommended by the pet store)... we have never had any problems before with shedding. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm not sure, either. Two actions: Get to a qualified exotic vet and add fish oil to food is my advice.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 28, 2019)

scale rot is used far too frequently and is just a generalised illness that describes anything from minor scars to major skin infections.... this looks to me like its just poor shed personally and might be something to do with diet, lighting, moisture or all 3.... don't notice anything with eye but a vet trip is advisable especially if its skin has been like that a while


----------



## Merlot (Aug 28, 2019)

Soak soak soak him in a bath. +1 for fish oil. Looks like could real bad shed and possibly a lighting and moisture issue/husbandry situation as said above. Reds are notorious for poor sheds, you got to be extra attentive. Looks like after a really long soak you can assist shed that off lightly

Looks like it could be two layers of shed as well. When it comes off you’ll see if it’s more yellow like, if it is you may want to check for CANV yellow fungus depending how it goes with your baths and shedding


----------



## Lutchmom (Aug 29, 2019)

Merlot said:


> Soak soak soak him in a bath. +1 for fish oil. Looks like could real bad shed and possibly a lighting and moisture issue/husbandry situation as said above. Reds are notorious for poor sheds, you got to be extra attentive. Looks like after a really long soak you can assist shed that off lightly
> 
> Looks like it could be two layers of shed as well. When it comes off you’ll see if it’s more yellow like, if it is you may want to check for CANV yellow fungus depending how it goes with your baths and shedding



Ok, I've been soaking him and rubbing him with mineral oil after. I'm going to go get fish oil today.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 29, 2019)

Do it! Will help so much for skin issues current and future. I would recommend the capsules, and prob Cod Liver oil pills if you find em, Most places have it. The stuff comes in bottle form is usually scented and has deterred my tegu from eating food he’d normally eat. Just get the capsules, and use kitchen scissors and barely snip the top off and squeeze all over food. Will boost the appetite too because it’ll make all thier food smell like fish lol


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 30, 2019)

I use the capsule type too


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 30, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I use the capsule type too


Me, too.

Can also feed canned salmon and/or mackerel.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 31, 2019)

Soooo? Did you did a ridiculously long soak and try to assist the shed off at all? Obviously start with those flaky dry areas but then sometimes the dry layer may lead to a nice peel that can run long and you kind of “control” the peel


----------



## Lutchmom (Sep 5, 2019)

Merlot said:


> Soooo? Did you did a ridiculously long soak and try to assist the shed off at all? Obviously start with those flaky dry areas but then sometimes the dry layer may lead to a nice peel that can run long and you kind of “control” the peel


Hey! Yes I've been doing the soaks, and I've been rubbing mineral oil on him. I'm going to pick up fish oil capsules today, but I have been feeding him salmon. It's starting to look better. I'm post more pictures today or tomorrow


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Salado River in Argentina seasonally floods, such that when the water receeds, dead fish abound for hundreds of yards from the river. A regular and important feast for tegus.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 5, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> The Salado River in Argentina seasonally floods, such that when the water receeds, dead fish abound for hundreds of yards from the river. A regular and important feast for tegus.


Now that my friend is the type of random fact that I love!


----------



## Lutchmom (Sep 22, 2019)

Hey everyone! I got the fish oil capsules, I've been soaking him daily, and I add mineral oil to the bath. He still had a lot of stuck shed, so two days ago I started pulling it off by hand while he's in the bath. That seems to be helping the best. And he seems to like it.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Must be a relief for him.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 24, 2019)

Keep on pealing. Once you get that diet, humidity, and oil in there right for a while your tegu will start to have nice sheds on his own. Slight assist some times. Keep it up. Pay very close attention to the tip and ends of the tail after soaking, you’ll see that is the stubborn part


----------



## Merlot (Sep 26, 2019)

Still looks pretty bad but better. Try more soaking, real long ones, and assist the shed. You got a lot of peeling to do. Sometimes it cashing them to be for irritable and fussy when all that is stuck on them, sometimes they kind of just know your helping out when doing it right and will let you be more hands on in the bath, the tail tightness also pisses them off


----------



## Lutchmom (Oct 7, 2019)

Merlot said:


> Still looks pretty bad but better. Try more soaking, real long ones, and assist the shed. You got a lot of peeling to do. Sometimes it cashing them to be for irritable and fussy when all that is stuck on them, sometimes they kind of just know your helping out when doing it right and will let you be more hands on in the bath, the tail tightness also pisses them off



We went to the vet's office today. They gave me an oil for his scales, and a scrub brush for when he's in the bath. As well as some antibiotic eye drops. Also, I found out I've been doing his vitamins wrong ☹. I add the vitamins to his food before I freeze it, I should be doing if after... he has a follow up appointment next week.


----------



## Lutchmom (Dec 21, 2019)

So, I want to write about my experience for whoever stumbles upon this thread. After taking Jabba back to the vet he was quite confused at the lack of improvement. He prescribed me liquid antibiotics and a liquid anti inflammatory. Both those medications did nothing and Jabbas condition got worse. She stopped eating and spent most of her time sleeping. I was certain she was dying. Her eyes were so swollen she could barely open them, and her skin was grey. I didn't want to go back to the vet because after spending hundreds of dollars there with no results I felt like the vet was grasping at straws... so I turned to Dr. Google. After extensive searching I decided she had a vitamin A deficiency and a fungal infection on her scales. I started adding vitamin A liquid to her food, and bathing her daily with betadine. It has been 10 days since I started this, and today I'm seeing huge improvement. She has patches of healthy scales, her feet have shed. And a patch came off the side of her head, letting her open her eye.... I've attached pictures of the shed that came off her eye, and one of both her eyes (one is still swollen shut)


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Great detective work and save. Thanks very much for sharing. I know it must have been very difficult not knowing the cause.


----------



## rats (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm glad you were able to diagnose it yourself and take steps to help Jabba. I'm curious as to whether your vet is a specialist for herps, or just a "standard" cat/dog vet? If s/he's not a specialist, I recommend you look for a herp vet in your area for the next time you need one. 

This is an old article, but it may still have some good advice: http://www.anapsid.org/vets/


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 21, 2019)

rats said:


> I'm glad you were able to diagnose it yourself and take steps to help Jabba. I'm curious as to whether your vet is a specialist for herps, or just a "standard" cat/dog vet? If s/he's not a specialist, I recommend you look for a herp vet in your area for the next time you need one.
> 
> This is an old article, but it may still have some good advice: http://www.anapsid.org/vets/


Thanks Rats, was thinking that myself about the vet.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Congrats for your success.


----------



## Lutchmom (Dec 21, 2019)

rats said:


> I'm glad you were able to diagnose it yourself and take steps to help Jabba. I'm curious as to whether your vet is a specialist for herps, or just a "standard" cat/dog vet? If s/he's not a specialist, I recommend you look for a herp vet in your area for the next time you need one.
> 
> 
> This is an old article, but it may still have some good advice: http://www.anapsid.org/vets/



Im not sure if the vet was a specialist. I called the vet I bring my dogs to and they recommended I bring my tegu to another office (which is the one brought him to). When I took him in the vet said he sees quite a few tegus so I thought he was experienced. I will look into a herp vet


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 23, 2019)

Thats great news


----------

